
Adobe Talks Open Source, Innovation and the Future of Flash - nickb
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Adobe-Talks-Open-Source-Innovation-and-the-Future-of-Flash/
======
wmf
They want to encourage Flash Player proliferation and discourage
fragmentation, so they're letting people write Flash Player clones? It appears
that Adobe is about to re-learn some of Sun's painful lessons from Java.

